# Jumping



## uptownbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

Maggie is in puppy class.  She does well at it, but is a busybody. LOL!!! When she excited, she loves to jump. It looks like she is clapping her hands. I think it's cute and funny, but I know I can't encourage her. I have started to tell her to sit, then I pet her. She gets it, but loves to jump up again as soon as she gets a chance. The trainer suggests stepping on the leed but that doesn't seem to help much either.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This was harder for me to "break", because...like you, I thought it was "cute" and I was also excited to see her. One thing I did was to get her to sit and then I would roll her for a belly rub, that seemed to calm her down.

She has good and bad days w/ this, she won't really jump ON me, but will go into this hyper 'spin' and whimper thing. I usually take her straight outside to potty and that seems to distract her enough so that she stops.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is she just jumping on you or is she jumping in the air. I allow my dogs and often have to keep them busy in training classes between exercises. They love this time with me and at home I break it down in 5 to 10 mins. There is nothing wrong with having your dog do something at class while you are waiting. I have Belle dance, roll over, etc. 

If she is jumping on you, standing on the leash is one way. I also had a trainer who with a big dog, would put her knee into it (not real hard to drop the dog but to show it is unacceptable). It all depends on what types of behavior you are comfortable with. A lot of training is your dog figuring those out. As to jumping Dora still jumps up and down in the air when we are training but I am okay with her showing her excitement.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you're talking about the havanese dancing. It's not jumping on you, it's more like a dance. Kodi used to do it, but stopped. I call Shelby my little ballerina because she does it so much. I have a video posted on here somewhere, but couldn't find it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michele, that is what I was thinking she meant. I am sure you could teach her to stop but I think it is too cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is that what the greeting is? The jumping and spinning around? lol

Never heard of it as a 'dance', I thought it was a hyper/fit/excitement! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, I wouldn't want to stop her. It is the cutest thing. I'm sorry that Kodi doesn't "dance" anymore. But, Kodi has the head tilt going on, and Shelby doesn't. So the even each other out.


----------



## uptownbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

She does it both ways. She jumps as a greeting and she also jumps on people. I think it is extreamly cute, but I'd like her to have doggie manners as well. Anyone have an idea how I could train her to do this as a trick instead?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uptown, you might want to pick up a copy of _*The Only Dog Training Book You'll Ever Need*_ by Gerilyn J. Bielakiewicz. It deals with this exact behavior, as well as barking, housebreaking, etc. I like this book in particular because it teaches you two different ways to teach or correct behaviors, depending on what you want and how the dog learns. Both ways are very simple.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think you're talking about the havanese dancing. It's not jumping on you, it's more like a dance. Kodi used to do it, but stopped. I call Shelby my little ballerina because she does it so much. I have a video posted on here somewhere, but couldn't find it.


Oh Michele I loved that video, I think you should just re-post it here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dogs learn words quickly so I would put a word with it and reward it. Like Dora dance. Good dance and reward. Then when you think she knows it. YOu can use no dance. Dora down. It is amazing how quickly they can learn the behavior to get what they want even when it isn't food but praise. Leslie's young pup Tori wanted something so she walked right up to me and sat in front of me... she already knows sitting means reward 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie's young pup Tori wanted something so she walked right up to me and sat in front of me... she already knows sitting means reward
> 
> Amanda


Amanda it also sounds like Tori has figured out you are the crazy training lady whom loves to give rewards when I sit on my bum.. I always love reading your posts when it comes to training, you do so great job at explaining things. Have you ever considered teaching obedience or even assisting an obedience class? Some places will give you a discount on classes you take for assisting in another class.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
They would see Belle and throw me out let alone let me in! <BG> Actually I have helped at my old club, maybe one day when I am not competing as much I would love to teach a class especially small dogs because I see the differences right away now.

Right now I have big goals for my girls  And with one of them I have to put in a lot more time!!!

As to messing up... so as I have said before Belle has huge seperation anxiety especially with me. Now, I am working 5 days a week and leave at teh same time. Belle was freaking out. So I get ready and then we have a 5 min training period. This has really helped her out, she concentrates on what she needs to do to Now, Dora is the crazy insane one who follows me around jumping up and down because she knows it is time to train and earn... one problem can quickly create another 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda it also sounds like Tori has figured out you are the crazy training lady whom loves to give rewards when I sit on my bum..


Leeann~ Jan was the one who taught Tori to sit. When I got her, at 9 wks. old, she was at least 95% trained to potty pads and will sit and look up at you to get whatever it is she wants... treat, food, out of the ex-pen, etc. Jan uses NILIF training and I gotta tell you, it works! I have the proof here in my house :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie Jan is an awesome breeder, I know all the extra work she puts into her pups with training. That is why I WISH I was ready for my next, I would have snatched MyKee up in a heartbeat for my next agility hav. I just like giving Amanda a hard time as she is also a great trainer while I myself am still learning all the ropes on training.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Shelby's dancing


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, Michele. How cute. Milo started doing the dance too but he doesn't do it for as long -- or as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I LOVE Shelby's enthusiasm! That is a great video!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shelby's dance is DARLING!!!! I need to figure out this youtube thing!  Gucci's dance is a lil' different, she stands and spins/dances..and then hits the floor to cirlce and then back up again. lol

How can you say NO to Shelby when she does that? LOL! Cute!!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, that's the Havanese Paddywhack! LOL! Shelby is adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Thank you Michele I just love that video, puts a huge smile on my face.


----------

